# Stopping a Slight Oil Leak?



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

hey guys this isn't a volkswagen question but i figured i could ask anyways. 
I have a 1993 Camry V6 (see profile) with just over 150,000 miles. For some time it has has a minor oil leak. It doesn't spill on the ground but occasionally it will smoke, not alot but it's noticeable, and also after smokes long drives on the freeway. I believe that it is on the side of the engine nearest the firewall and that it drips on the exhaust manifold and other hot areas. 
I have seen these anti-leak oils at Kragen and stuff but I have heard they could possibly cause sticking of the cams and lifters. I can deal with smoke if there is any chance of messing with the engines internals. My question is there anything I could do to reduce this other than engine work? 
Thanks for any info or help.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Stopping a Slight Oil Leak? (mellbergVWfan)*

Bump for any input.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Stopping a Slight Oil Leak? (mellbergVWfan)*

i just do not like the fact that putting in an anti leak additive is full of small "solids". it just seams wrong to me. but people are using them with no problems. i have not heard of it causing lifters to stick but thats just me. this probably was not much help to you but i thought i would say my $0.02. good luck with what ever you decide to do!!


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Stopping a Slight Oil Leak? (kroutbrner)*

one more thing, you might try to further locate the location of the leak and see if all fastners are tight in thet area. sometimes it could be a slightly loose bolt. hope that helps, and once again good luck.


----------

